# Box joint jig for a router table



## im4christ (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any good plans for a Finger Joint jig for use on a router jig?:fie:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, woodworking magazines offer plans for box joint jigs but the best jig available by far is the one from Oak Park. By using a different push block it is quick and easy to make angled and even compound angled box joints. Wood glides over the polyeurethane jig. At a price of $50 for the three jig set it can't be beat. You can also cut sliding dovetails with uniform spacing for table supports. Give it a look.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike I too will check it out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

im4christ said:


> Does anyone have any good plans for a Finger Joint jig for use on a router jig?:fie:


Steve, the first shot is of a jig that I made and used for many years, it is reversible for 1/4" and 1/2" joints. I haven't however used it since I received an OakPark spacer jig as a prize on this forum, donated very kindly by senior member Bob Noles who regrettably we rarely see these days because of poor health. I was so impressed by it that I purchased the other two available sizes. I've added a link showing my first test of the spacer jig, I inadvertently called it finger jig which it isn't of course.
The second shot shows an alternative method for routing box joints for small boxes.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5417-harry-tests-oak-park-jig.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more picture or two..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29893-bos-joint-stack-router-bit-jig.html#post245736

====



harrysin said:


> Steve, the first shot is of a jig that I made and used for many years, it is reversible for 1/4" and 1/2" joints. I haven't however used it since I received an OakPark spacer jig as a prize on this forum, donated very kindly by senior member Bob Noles who regrettably we rarely see these days because of poor health. I was so impressed by it that I purchased the other two available sizes. I've added a link showing my first test of the spacer jig, I inadvertently called it finger jig which it isn't of course.
> The second shot shows an alternative method for routing box joints for small boxes.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5417-harry-tests-oak-park-jig.html


----------



## im4christ (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the info. I will check out the one by oak park.


----------

